
Show HN: Display press logos with 1 line of CSS - ada1981
http://FontFamous.com
======
ada1981
Over my life I've had a knack for hacking the media and landing crazy press
for my projects and causes. It's been a great superpower to have and I end up
helping friends with it a lot as well.

One of things that was always a time suck was finding quality media logos so I
could show off the coverage to build credibility and otherwise class up a
site.

I'd spend time slogging through Google Images and then spinning out in
Photoshop and it was just not fun and the end result wasn't that great.

A few years ago when I saw Font Awesome (a svg icon font) I thought it would
be great to make something similar for all the media logos so I could easily
add them to my and my friends projects.

I found the inspiration to build it about a month ago and the first version is
live as of today.

Font Famous is an open source, scalable vector font with logos from the most
popular media outlets. There is also a CSS toolkit and you can literally be up
and running in 30 seconds. Just include the CSS file and set the class of the
html element you want to transform into a media logo.

Let me know what you think, what logos you want, ideas, complaints, etc.

Font Famous is also super fortunate to be sponsored by MaxCDN, the same CDN
used by Bootstrap and Font Awesome.

Enjoy! Anthony David Adams

------
Drjanetrose
Great gift for man and womankind!

------
Drjanetrose
Great gift to man and womankind!!

